# von koch 225 nach 300



## phinixix (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, wie komm ich von koch 225 nach die nachste stufe 300?
danke schon mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (21. Oktober 2007)

In der Regel kommt man da sehr gut weiter wenn man das Fischangebot durchkocht. Ich glaube man schafft fast den kompletten Kochskill nur mit dem kochen von Fischen.

Billig & man zieht gleich angeln mit hoch.


Ich denke mal Du meinst wow, da das Herr der Ringe Online System da etwas anders ist *schieb*


----------



## strider (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke er meinte was er machen soll wenn er 225/225 erreicht hat.
Wenn dem so ist, dann muss du in Tanaris/GZ eine quest machen , ist diese erfolgreich abgeschlossen erhoeht sich dein max skill auf 300

Viel Spass

Serge


----------



## phinixix (21. Oktober 2007)

strider schrieb:


> Ich denke er meinte was er machen soll wenn er 225/225 erreicht hat.
> Wenn dem so ist, dann muss du in Tanaris/GZ eine quest machen , ist diese erfolgreich abgeschlossen erhoeht sich dein max skill auf 300
> 
> Viel Spass
> ...



ja dass habe ich gemeint danke Serge


----------



## Rangekiller (5. November 2007)

phinixix schrieb:


> ja dass habe ich gemeint danke Serge


 hey könnt ihr mir sagen wie diese quest heißt??


----------



## Pomela (5. November 2007)

http://wow.buffed.de/?q=6610


----------



## hakuku (29. November 2007)

ich habe den guide befolgt und bin beim angeln auf voll im soll, nur beim kochen hab ich ein problem:
ich brauche noch 16 stufen und hab nur ein rotes rezept; dzu braucht man einen "GROßEN ROHEN MACHTFISCH" und ich find den kerl einfach nirgendes ,,,,,,,,,,, kann mir da jemand helfen ?

alles anderen rezepte sind grün.


----------



## hakuku (29. November 2007)

ich habe den guide befolgt und bin beim angeln auf voll im soll, nur beim kochen hab ich ein problem:
ich brauche noch 16 stufen und hab nur ein rotes rezept; dazu braucht man einen "GROßEN ROHEN MACHTFISCH" (lt. guide angelt man in tanaris genug davon - ich hab keinen einzigen trotz 5 std. angeln)und ich find den kerl einfach nirgendes ,,,,,,,,,,, kann mir da jemand helfen ?

alle anderen rezepte sind grün.


----------



## TörkWL (30. November 2007)

hakuku schrieb:


> ich habe den guide befolgt und bin beim angeln auf voll im soll, nur beim kochen hab ich ein problem:
> ich brauche noch 16 stufen und hab nur ein rotes rezept; dazu braucht man einen "GROßEN ROHEN MACHTFISCH" (lt. guide angelt man in tanaris genug davon - ich hab keinen einzigen trotz 5 std. angeln)und ich find den kerl einfach nirgendes ,,,,,,,,,,, kann mir da jemand helfen ?
> 
> alle anderen rezepte sind grün.




http://wow.buffed.de/?i=13893

Azshara Buch der Stürme und Tanaris am Pier scheinen da die 1.te Anlauf stelle zu sein.
Sieht nur so aus als wär die Fangrate nicht so prickelnd

Viel Glück


----------



## Trambolin (10. September 2008)

Lotro Forum, deshalb bitte kein wow! Pls verschieben!


----------



## Havoc0815 (2. November 2008)

hakuku schrieb:


> ich habe den guide befolgt und bin beim angeln auf voll im soll, nur beim kochen hab ich ein problem:
> ich brauche noch 16 stufen und hab nur ein rotes rezept; dazu braucht man einen "GROßEN ROHEN MACHTFISCH" (lt. guide angelt man in tanaris genug davon - ich hab keinen einzigen trotz 5 std. angeln)und ich find den kerl einfach nirgendes ,,,,,,,,,,, kann mir da jemand helfen ?
> 
> alle anderen rezepte sind grün.


----------



## Humfred (3. November 2008)

Also, wenn du die Q schon hast kauf Rezepte 200 + ausm AH, die Sachen farmste dann ab. Dann gehste nach Silithus und machst die Quest für irgendwelche Knödel ( warens Knödel? ) , da bekommste ein Rezept. Wenn du das hast farmste die Würmer in SIlithus um das Fleisch zu bekommen.
Und Zack biste auf 300.

Ich wurd innerhalb von 3 Tagen 375 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## artic48 (28. Februar 2009)

Es gibt soviel doppelte Threads vom Kochen.
Was mich viel mehr intessiert wo gibt es die Lehrer ab lvl 225.
Oder gibts da keine mehr bis Nordend auf der Allianz Seite ?? 
Oder muss man sich jetzt die jeweiligen Rezepte kaufen und 
die Kochbücher ? Da kann man sich ja ewig durchforsten durch 
die Rezepte oder manchmal überteuerte im AH kaufen.


----------



## Maladin (28. Februar 2009)

Du brauchst eine Quest um Kochkunst 225+ zu erlernen.

Schau dir mal http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=6610 an.

/wink maladin


----------



## artic48 (28. Februar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Du brauchst eine Quest um Kochkunst 225+ zu erlernen.
> 
> Schau dir mal http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=6610 an.
> 
> /wink maladin


die hab ich schon gemacht !


----------



## Rodulf (7. April 2009)

artic48 schrieb:


> Es gibt soviel doppelte Threads vom Kochen.
> Was mich viel mehr intessiert wo gibt es die Lehrer ab lvl 225.
> Oder gibts da keine mehr bis Nordend auf der Allianz Seite ??
> Oder muss man sich jetzt die jeweiligen Rezepte kaufen und
> ...



auch wenn es schon ein bisl her ist:

Wer es ins buffed Forum schafft sollte auch den Weg in die Datenbank finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kochrezepte werden ab der Spinnenwurst (200) nicht mehr bei Lehrer erlernt sondern können bei diversen Händlern gekauft werden, wer sich im AH mit Rezepten versorgt könnte auch einfach das REzept über Google suchen und würde 100%ig den Händler + Standort finden °°

Und zum skillen bis 300, ich habe 3 std. versucht in Ashara den MAchtfisch zu fangen, leider ist die Fangquote sehr dürftig, die Krebse beissen auch sehr bescheiden, mein Tip, in Ferales die Sonnenschuppenlachse fangen und die kochen, die sind zwar irgendwann grün + ich habe mir bei 291 Kochskil noch 10 Fische für 40g aus den AH gekauft aber damit hat es bis 300 gereicht (zufällig) also einfach Angeln skillen in Ferales und die Lachse kochen bis zum get no °°


----------



## serialdead (11. April 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Du brauchst eine Quest um Kochkunst 225+ zu erlernen.
> 
> Schau dir mal http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=6610 an.
> 
> /wink maladin



sry falls ich hier den thread unntöig hoch push aber will nicht extra nen neuen thread dazu aufmachen
und zwar mein problem ist ich hab den erfolg blutsegeladmiral gemacht (d.h ist beutebucht sowie tanaris und co bei mir feindselig)
d.h es ist nicht möglich für mich die quest für den skill anzunehmen darum wollte ich fragen wie ich jetzt am schnellsten ruf farme für tanaris z.b nur
ja piraten hab ich auf krieg aber da muss ich ca 800 töten ( ca 8 piraten pro schiff *3 + insel = knapp 30 piraten) die kann ich schnell legen dann gibts ruf beutebucht und blutsegelbukaniere minus aber das geht sehr sehr langsam bin von wohlwollend auf freundlich runter ...

wäre erfreut über hilfreiche antworten 

danke 
mfg


----------



## Tikume (11. April 2009)

Blizzard wurden wohl die Supportanfragen deswegen zuviel. Mit 3.1 fällt die Kochquest weg.


----------



## serialdead (11. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Blizzard wurden wohl die Supportanfragen deswegen zuviel. Mit 3.1 fällt die Kochquest weg.



gut danke für die antwort das heisst ein grund mehr aufn patch zu warten ..


----------

